# Accelerator not responding.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

This is for a 03 altima 2.5L i am trying to figure out what it wrong for a relative. Anyways they stated that the car would not go over a certain mph and then shortly after the car would not move at all. After inspection i found that when you press the gas pedal there is no reponse. So i bought a new accelerator pedal sensor and replaced it and still does the same thing. I can press the pedal all the way down and the rpm will only move a little..Is there anything else that would cause this? I also noticed the alternator light was on which im guessing is indicating that the alternator is bad as well. Would a bad alternator cause the pedal not to work or could it be something else? It did have a check engine light on. I pulled the codes and they were p0733 and p0507..before this the car ran perfect, no misfire or anything.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Is there any different in the performance if the car is in N?


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

No i tried pressing the gas in N, P and R and get the same result.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The problem you're having with the RPMs may require performing the Idle Air Volume Learning since you replaced the gas pedal sensor. Idle Air Volume Learning is an operation to learn the idle air volume that keeps each engine within the specific range. It must be performed under any of the following conditions:
● Each time the electric throttle control actuator or ECM is replaced.
● Idle speed or ignition timing is out of specification.

The procedure is described in the FSM for your car. You can get a PDF copy of the FSM from this web site:

Nissan Altima Service Repair Manuals

Since you're also having a charging problem, it can be related to the RPMs problem. Here's a good diagnostic procedure to follow when diagnosing a charging problem:

A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec. and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, first thing to do is to turn the key "on" and make sure the charging system warning light is operating. If the bulb is burnt out, the charging system will not charge. If the bulb is ok but still does not illuminate, the circuit must be tested. If the warning lamp does illuminate, then the next thing to check is to make sure the circuit between the battery positive post, or fusible link, to the connection in back of the alternator is good. On Nissans, this will be a thick (approx. 10 gauge) white wire to the "BAT" post on the back of the alternator. It's not uncommon for this wire to get corroded and burn up, creating resistance in the circuit. So, before assuming an alternator is bad, make sure this circuit is good and battery voltage is getting to the alternator. It's also important to make sure the alternator belt is tight and not slipping and the battery connections are clean and tight. Also, it is NOT a good idea to disconnect a battery cable on a computer controlled vehicle while running to test the alternator. This is a good way to damage an ECM. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks. The check engine light has come back on with code p0507..


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

I tried the relearn procedure thing but could not get the light to blink. Either my timing is off or its not working because the alternator is acting up..Not sure.


----------

